# 2007 VW Rabbit



## Fishman716 (May 31, 2018)

Hello everyone I am trying to replace my front passenger wheel bearing and how do I know or where can I find out if it is a 3 or 4 bolt flange? Any way without taking it apart so I can have the parts to just be able to take it apart once? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## TurboSharef (Jun 2, 2014)

you're in the completely wrong section this is for Volkswagen Gol's not "Golfs" and even still you need to post in the mkv rabbit/jetta forum for answers. good luck


----------

